# 3.2 quattro or 2.0TFSI?



## p5x (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm looking to buy a TT for around 13k. I'm trying to decide between going for the 3.2 s-tronic quattro or the 2.0 TFSI.

I would be doing around 6k miles per year with relatively short journeys and I'd probably be looking at an '07 plate with around 50k miles on it to fit my budget.

What would everyone recommend and would there be anything to look out for with choosing one model over the other?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have one for sale V6 roadster in a one off colour 15k with a fair amount of mods, a better engine than a 2.0 and the noise is something else, TT-S different beast though


----------



## p5x (Mar 3, 2012)

sorry, looking for a coupe.

Just wondering what the differences in mpg/servicing etc are like between the 2 engines.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

There are plenty of threads on this topic as it crops up regularly. Do a search and you'll find all the thinking.


----------



## p5x (Mar 3, 2012)

thanks, had a read and, in between the flaming, they basically say there's not much between them but drive both and make up your mind 

Couple of questions though, the TFSI requires a cambelt change around 5 years whereas the V6 has a chain so wouldn't need any maintenence would it?

Also, i've had a quick look for winter tyres for the TFSI and they seem to come in around £200 per corner. Am I right in thinking that the V6 quattro would probably have decent performance on the snow even without winter tyres?

Because, taking those 2 things into account, the TFSI might cost an extra £1300-1400.


----------



## jonnieboy (Aug 19, 2011)

The TT-S (if that's what you were considering) has Quattro too.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Quattro will help you get traction in the snow but don't forget you need to brake! So you need winter tyres for any car to drive in the snow.

I would personally prefer the v6 but it's 400+ road tax and mpg is low so it will cost you more to run. It has 250bhp and 320nm torque as well as four wheel drive and a cracking engine.

The 2.0 would only be my choice if I had limited budget or was covering a lot of miles. Its is cheaper to run.

I agree that you need to drive them both.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

sico said:


> Quattro will help you get traction in the snow but don't forget you need to brake! So you need winter tyres for any car to drive in the snow.
> 
> I would personally prefer the v6 but it's 400+ road tax and mpg is low so it will cost you more to run. It has 250bhp and 320nm torque as well as four wheel drive and a cracking engine.
> 
> ...


Thought the road tax on the V6 was £260ish with DSG/S-Tronic.
V6 manual road tax is more expensive.
Steve


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Best to drive them both. You can get the 2.0tfsi quicker than the V6 by a simple remap and would be near enough to 10MPG better too. Then again the V6 sounds is incredible and the quattro is a fantastic system to have. After owning my 2.0tfsi FWD for over four years I would be hard pushed if I had the choice over the V6 and 2.0tfsi, but im more into tuning so the 2.0tfsi is the better choice for me. I think the MPG difference, road tax cost will counter act the cambelt change at 5 years.


----------



## p5x (Mar 3, 2012)

Thing is i'm looking at buying a 5 year old used one to fit my budget so it would need the cambelt changing almost straight away. If I go for the V6 i'd go for the s-tronic so the road tax is fairly similar and since i'm only doing around 6k miles per year the MPG difference shouldn't be too bad.

I suppose the main consideration would be the cost/need for winter tyres if I opted for the TFSI whereas I could probably get away with them on the quattro.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

p5x said:


> Thing is i'm looking at buying a 5 year old used one to fit my budget so it would need the cambelt changing almost straight away. If I go for the V6 i'd go for the s-tronic so the road tax is fairly similar and since i'm only doing around 6k miles per year the MPG difference shouldn't be too bad.
> 
> I suppose the main consideration would be the cost/need for winter tyres if I opted for the TFSI whereas I could probably get away with them on the quattro.


Sounds like you are convincing yourself into the V6 fold..
Steve


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

p5x said:


> Thing is i'm looking at buying a 5 year old used one to fit my budget so it would need the cambelt changing almost straight away. If I go for the V6 i'd go for the s-tronic so the road tax is fairly similar and since i'm only doing around 6k miles per year the MPG difference shouldn't be too bad.
> 
> I suppose the main consideration would be the cost/need for winter tyres if I opted for the TFSI whereas I could probably get away with them on the quattro.


Sorry but why is the winter/snow tyres a massive concern? Where are you in the world?


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Apart from my earlier question, with your limited mileage and after a coupe, I would say go for the V6.

Seriously, you will love it!


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

i tried both before i got my V6 in october last year. Basically, the 2.0 just left me feeling it was lacking something, it just didnt feel that special.

The v6 engine noise is great and yes, the roadtax is higher but im more than happy to pay the extra for the V6 engine !


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

ajayp said:


> Sorry but why is the winter/snow tyres a massive concern? Where are you in the world?


I think the person responding was just being thorough about the benefits of quattro. It's good, but in the snow it's always better with winters on.


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

low miles so v6 everytime no contest.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I luv my Mk1 225 & had her over 10 years, but if I liked the Mk2, the V6 would definately be my choice, less to go wrong & a nicer exhaust note.
Hoggy.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Hoggy said:


> less to go wrong


Hi Hoggy,

Interesting... what do you mean here - (just for my info)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ajayp said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > less to go wrong
> ...


Hi ajayp, No cambelt or Turbo to worry about & so no boost leaks to cause performance probs. 
DSG may be the weak link, but I would always want manual anyway...If I wanted a Mk2 it would be a TTRS.
Hoggy.


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi ajayp, No cambelt or Turbo to worry about & so no boost leaks to cause performance probs.
> DSG may be the weak link, but I would always want manual anyway...If I wanted a Mk2 it would be a TTRS.
> Hoggy.


I've had my V6 for around a year now and still haven't had any problems ;D (Manual ftw)


----------



## Mikesding (Feb 4, 2012)

Same dilemma here! I want the 3.2 I think, and I would normally prefer manual, but saving £200 a year for getting the stronic sounds good to me!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Mikesding said:


> Same dilemma here! I want the 3.2 I think, and I would normally prefer manual, but saving £200 a year for getting the stronic sounds good to me!


and the S-Tronic is faster..  
Steve


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

My DSG has just been sold and had 68k on the clock most of those was a mapped gear box and no issues at all


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

Mikesding said:


> Same dilemma here! I want the 3.2 I think, and I would normally prefer manual, but saving £200 a year for getting the stronic sounds good to me!


true. until the s-tronic box goes pop. I originally fancied the stronic but then I figured 200 quid extra for road tax is cheaper than a warranty to cover a complicated and and unreliable gearbox.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## p5x (Mar 3, 2012)

how unreliable is it?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

160,000 miles and still alive..
Steve


----------



## Mikesding (Feb 4, 2012)

I would imagine its unreliable but I haven't heard that many bad stories to be honest?


----------



## motorbikemania (Jan 19, 2012)

From a fairly recent 3.2 V6 DSG Quattro owner - the car is brilliant - huge smile on the face each time I drive regrdless of the £445 road tax and not very green mpg.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

I am picking mine back up tomorrow from the dealer. It's had the new mech unit and dashpod fitted 

Can't wait to drive it!!!

Oh and put the roof down 8)


----------



## mufftrix (Feb 28, 2012)

motorbikemania said:


> From a fairly recent 3.2 V6 DSG Quattro owner - the car is brilliant - huge smile on the face each time I drive regrdless of the £445 road tax and not very green mpg.


And another new owner having to agree 3.2 every time  Even if it is like my mates say

"it like going down road chucking £5 notes away as I go in fuel"

I was looking for a Mk2 for ages, and after trying all 3 variants in my budget (ie diesel quattro, 2.0 and 3.2 quattro) The smile the 3.2 puts on your face and the engine noise alone worth it?

+ The quattro road holding at shall we say higher speed bends etc superb!

I was a bit dubious about the DSG but the sneak under the higher tax band was a bonus, and so far after first week of ownership only fault is the lack of hours in day to drive it


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

Mikesding said:


> I would imagine its unreliable but I haven't heard that many bad stories to be honest?


i have. from mechanics at main dealers & indi's as well ! not saying they are all bad, I just had such massive issues with the MK1 TT that i didnt want to go through the pain and suffering again to spoil the potentially good ownership experience.

Plus, as i said before, +200 a year on roadtax is cheaper than buying a warranty for the S-Tronic box.


----------



## johnrolph (Sep 13, 2011)

With the 3.2 there will be a smile on your face everytime you get behind the wheel. Had mine for 8 months now (07). The saleman from local Audi asked recently if the smile had left my face yet. Superb.


----------



## Krpano (Dec 25, 2011)

Some ppl like the exaust noise...i like the turbo noise and punch feeling, specially on a remapped one 8)

It is really a personal choice.

In any case it is an amazing car.

Good luck.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

mufftrix said:


> motorbikemania said:
> 
> 
> > From a fairly recent 3.2 V6 DSG Quattro owner - the car is brilliant - huge smile on the face each time I drive regrdless of the £445 road tax and not very green mpg.
> ...


The fuel economy isn't THAT bad. If you drive the diesel like a nutter you an get the MPG down to the low 30's.

Personally, I wouldn't touch DSG on an older car unless you knew you could get a copper-bottomed warranty to the end of your ownership. It might only be 5% of cars manufactured that are affected, but it's VERY expensive if yours is the one in twenty that needs it done.

And just beware of the supposedly immense quattro road holding. It's limit is very high, but when it goes, it goes suddenly. I had mine on an IAM skid-pan day and apart from the Porsche 911's that everyone else seemed to have mine was the worst car for controllability according to the instructor.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

wja96 said:


> mufftrix said:
> 
> 
> > motorbikemania said:
> ...


Agree that the fuel economy isn't that bad. BUT, this depends on alot of parameters. I have started to drive sensibily mainly stick to around 60-70 on motorways and 60 on the large A roads. With minimum traffic and always moving driving smart gives me 25mpg. I think this is low for the journeys I make. Yes the noise is great and the feeling is too but its at a price.

I would hate to see what happens if my office moved or I had to do mainly city driving.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Just wait till you have to commute to Aberdeen from Liverpool weekly.
Smile per miles as far as im concerned.
Steve


----------



## mufftrix (Feb 28, 2012)

Well settled down to my daily 23 mile commute each way to work, mostly urban with 2 town slow spots and been getting lowest around 27mpg average and last night came home in early hours and was averaging 30mpg So am quite happy with these figures 

Just wish had kept my Pajero for today as all Derbyshire at a standstill with snow!


----------



## Mikesding (Feb 4, 2012)

mufftrix said:


> Well settled down to my daily 23 mile commute each way to work, mostly urban with 2 town slow spots and been getting lowest around 27mpg average and last night came home in early hours and was averaging 30mpg So am quite happy with these figures
> 
> Just wish had kept my Pajero for today as all Derbyshire at a standstill with snow!


and that's with a 3.2? (sorry if your sig says, I'm on tapatalk)

If so you might have just convinced me


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Have you test driven one yet?


----------



## mufftrix (Feb 28, 2012)

Mikesding said:


> mufftrix said:
> 
> 
> > Well settled down to my daily 23 mile commute each way to work, mostly urban with 2 town slow spots and been getting lowest around 27mpg average and last night came home in early hours and was averaging 30mpg So am quite happy with these figures
> ...


Yes with a 3.2 S-tronic

Only had car couple of weeks but as long as you not sitting in traffic (this is when the £5 notes out of the window come into play ha-ha!) It not half bad at all!

I have owned a few previous V6 cars and this is best I have had for fuel mpg?

I am sure having the auto helps somewhat as it is soon in 6th gear even at lower speeds.

Remember this is my new toy and am still blipping throttle etc and overtaking for sake of it? And average overall this week is 27mpg


----------



## mufftrix (Feb 28, 2012)

ajayp said:


> Have you test driven one yet?


I can't answer your PM because of insufficient posts/timescale?

So here the answers to your questions 

Yes computer 2 showing average of 27mpg and on full refill shows range around 325 miles on computer, but alters obviously as it settles down to your use?

I do around 200- 300 miles a week and last fill up was £51 for 225 miles and using torquecars fuel calculator the average mpg was 27.46mpg

My usage this week is mostly off peak so hoping will be better and post result when I fill up at weekend?


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

mufftrix said:


> ajayp said:
> 
> 
> > Have you test driven one yet?
> ...


Thanks mate, cant remember but is your car manual or stronic? 
Fill up at only £51? I guess you didn't drive it till empty or fuel light comes on?


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

p5x said:


> I'm looking to buy a TT for around 13k. I'm trying to decide between going for the 3.2 s-tronic quattro or the 2.0 TFSI.
> 
> I would be doing around 6k miles per year with relatively short journeys and I'd probably be looking at an '07 plate with around 50k miles on it to fit my budget.
> 
> What would everyone recommend and would there be anything to look out for with choosing one model over the other?


You can find a fair few 06/07 V6 models out there for less than 13k now, if you have a heavy right foot then driving a diesel or non V6 engined TT is not gonna make much difference so I say go for a V6.

A good example is me! Don't do many miles here and found that I have to go to the pumps ONCE more a month than before or perhaps every 3 weeks as opposed to 4, before I had a BMW DIESEL so that shows that owning a V6 is no bad thing. Oh and the V6 noise helps a lot too. 8)


----------



## mufftrix (Feb 28, 2012)

ajayp said:


> mufftrix said:
> 
> 
> > ajayp said:
> ...


It stronic 

No fuel light wasn't on had a short work week last week but this week will be around the high 200-300 miles so will report back when I fill her up Sat or Sunday?

Just guessing but I think the low 300`s will be the range I will be getting before It gets to fuel light £££££££ fill up?


----------



## mufftrix (Feb 28, 2012)

ajayp said:


> mufftrix said:
> 
> 
> > ajayp said:
> ...


Just quick update!

Filled up today and fuel light came on at approx 311 miles and was showing range 30 miles!

Actually filled up at 313.9 miles as piccy 

I managed to just squeeze in exactly 51 litres at 137.9p a litre!

used calculator below to give me average of 27.98 mpg which I am more than happy with 

http://www.torquecars.com/tools/uk-mpg-calculator.php

This was mainly my normal weekly commute which is 70-80% urban at guess? But I did have one 80 mile run besides this yesterday which was 90% urban, and may account for the little higher than 27 I was expecting?

It only my second week of ownership and am sure if I could drive like miss daisy I could hit the 30 mpg but what the point in that ha-ha!


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

mufftrix said:


> Just quick update!
> 
> Filled up today and fuel light came on at approx 311 miles and was showing range 30 miles!
> 
> ...


If your figures are based on urban (town) driving, thats excellent

Like I said my fuel light comes on at 280 miles with then 30 showing on the DIS. This is driving mostly miss daisy and more impotantly 90% motorway driving and hardly ever stop/start.

I reckon you could have got close to 350 out your tank!

I get the feeling more and more that mines not running right!


----------



## mufftrix (Feb 28, 2012)

ajayp said:


> mufftrix said:
> 
> 
> > Just quick update!
> ...


will keep checking over next couple of weeks but I think 27-8 is going be my average as I have noticed it uses more fuel on way work (more Derbyshire/Staffordshire hills to go up) and thus way back bit easier going on fuel?

Might try a miss daisy week soon see if can reach the goddess that must be 30 to gallon but doubt got the willpower ha--ha!

I suppose you doing motorway highish speeds will have it's impact unless you stay with lorries in slow lane ha-ha ?

From your figures and mine around 300 miles looks like a good average on a tank fuel if you panning any long trips?


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Get a FSI remapped will be almost as quick as 3.2 and better mpg when you drive like old man.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

mufftrix said:


> ajayp said:
> 
> 
> > mufftrix said:
> ...


Yeah give it a go, be interesting to see what you get mate. 
TBH, my motorway speeds aren't fast. I drive at 60-70mph crusing for about 12miles.

Yeah 300 miles is roundabout what we get for a total fill up.
Let us know what your Miss Daisy figures are


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Basscube said:


> Get a FSI remapped will be almost as quick as 3.2 and better mpg when you drive like old man.


Seems the "new" kid on the blocks got some big balls :lol:


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes sir I have :roll:


----------

